# Great WW II German POW Survival Story



## Trip_Wire (Feb 17, 2010)

I was so impressed with this movie, I wanted to post on it. The name of it is 'As Far As My Feet Will Carry Me. It is based on the true story of a WWII German POW's escape form Siberia and Russian Captivity. It is a suburb survival story! I urge anybody that hasn't seen it to do so. Netflix has it in DVD and Streaming play now. Here is a trailer!


----------

